# HMCS Summerside back from OP CARIBBE



## Hungover_cat (7 Apr 2016)

http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/canada/nova-scotia/hmcssummerside-returns-halifax-1.3524632

Nice to see some positive articles about our sailors. Too bad these types of positive articles don't get the attention that they deserve.

Cheers,


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Apr 2016)

Hungover_cat said:
			
		

> http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/canada/nova-scotia/hmcssummerside-returns-halifax-1.3524632
> 
> Nice to see some positive articles about our sailors. Too bad these types of positive articles don't get the attention that they deserve.
> 
> Cheers,


I've been seeing deployment news articles for years about RCN ships. Don't get busted for drugs in Japan if you don't want bad press in the news?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Apr 2016)

OR sent home while transiting to RIMPAC.   :nod:


----------



## Hungover_cat (7 Apr 2016)

Oh, don't misunderstand me. I'm just saying it's a shame that a job well done isn't as sexy as a scandal and the articles about the good our navy does tend to go unnoticed. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hungover_cat (7 Apr 2016)

But such is the nature of the beast 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Apr 2016)

Hungover_cat said:
			
		

> Oh, don't misunderstand me. I'm just saying it's a shame that a job well done isn't as sexy as a scandal and the articles about the good our navy does tend to go unnoticed.



Yup, the same goes for the RCAF for the most part.  SAR and CF-18 demo and the like make it into the news, FB and all that jazz.  The other stuff...not so much.  There are 3rd tour types coming out of OP IMPACT already and none of that makes the news.  What some celebrity bimbo or mimbo was wearing at some stupid event certainly is "newsworthy" though.


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Apr 2016)

Cuz they probably look more attractive than some poor bastard in a flight suit.


----------



## Hungover_cat (7 Apr 2016)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Yup, the same goes for the RCAF for the most part.  SAR and CF-18 demo and the like make it into the news, FB and all that jazz.  The other stuff...not so much.  There are 3rd tour types coming out of OP IMPACT already and none of that makes the news.  What some celebrity bimbo or mimbo was wearing at some stupid event certainly is "newsworthy" though.


I'd be much more worried if SAR missions DIDN'T get exposure in media outlets. That's precisely what we want media talking about. The CF-18 demo team is a PR dream for us and is one of the few positive subjects that actually gets wide recognition. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Apr 2016)

But the problem with that is then the average Canadian, who is becoming less clued in about the real world around them unless it is about new iPhones and other crap like that, thinks the CAF is all about SAR and airshows.

As long as SAR and airshows are still happening then, they think defence spending amounts are 'just fine'.


----------



## Hungover_cat (7 Apr 2016)

The issue then, is the average Canadian needs to be able to determine what issues are actually important vs what our PA machine is putting out there. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Apr 2016)

Hungover_cat said:
			
		

> The issue then, is the average Canadian needs to be able to determine what issues are actually important vs what our PA machine is putting out there.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk



Wait for it, Joe from the 'Bridge is going to make complex input on your employment real soon.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Apr 2016)

And most of them want airshows, 'peacekeeping' (because it is our _traditional _role, as demonstrated in WWI, WWII, Korea, etc...) and less money on defence and more on 'whatever free shit they care about'.

Sunny ways!  I am waiting for the pay freeze...


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Apr 2016)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> And most of them want airshows, 'peacekeeping' (because it is our _traditional _role, as demonstrated in WWI, WWII, Korea, etc...) and less money on defence and more on 'whatever free shit they care about'.
> 
> Sunny ways!  I am waiting for the pay freeze...



Yeah,  I've been hearing whispers about a pay freeze coming too.  Hope it's BS.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Apr 2016)

I am sure the pay freeze will apply to everyone, though, right?

Oh...wait...

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/mps-senators-get-pay-hike-as-canadians-struggle-with-stagnant-wages-rising-unemployment


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Apr 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Yeah,  I've been hearing whispers about a pay freeze coming too.  Hope it's BS.



All I've seen is the shared Facebook posts that are factually incorrect. I count the rumours the same as the "The RMS Clerks told us LDA was going away guys" crap for the last 3 years, right into shredder.


----------



## Hungover_cat (7 Apr 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> All I've seen is the shared Facebook posts that are factually incorrect. I count the rumours the same as the "The RMS Clerks told us LDA was going away guys" crap for the last 3 years, right into shredder.


Don't forget PLD as well. Wasn't that supposed to go out the door? 

Back to the original point though: It's nice to focus on the positive for a change! [emoji23] 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Apr 2016)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I am sure the pay freeze will apply to everyone, though, right?
> 
> Oh...wait...
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/mps-senators-get-pay-hike-as-canadians-struggle-with-stagnant-wages-rising-unemployment



Smells like the 11% raise the HoC gave themselves right before they froze our pay in 92/93.  They got to get the sunny ways money from somewhere.


----------



## krimynal (7 Apr 2016)

well .... you know what they say : it's 2016 !

sad thing is that a majority of canadians actually voted for this guy ... but let's be honest , he does make amazing selfies !


----------



## George Wallace (7 Apr 2016)

krimynal said:
			
		

> well .... you know what they say : it's 2016 !
> 
> sad thing is that a majority of canadians actually voted for this guy ... but let's be honest , he does make amazing selfies !


----------



## Sub_Guy (7 Apr 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Yeah,  I've been hearing whispers about a pay freeze coming too.  Hope it's BS.



This would imply that we have been getting raises.


----------



## Sub_Guy (7 Apr 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Cuz they probably look more attractive than some poor ******* in a flight suit.



I don't know about that.  ETIS can turn some heads.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Apr 2016)

I must admit, I _am_ the poster boy for RCAF flying trades...I don't like to brag, but this is a recent picture of me on deployment.  Eat your hearts out.  I am sportin' my 'callsign' nametag on my chest rig...


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Apr 2016)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> This would imply that we have been getting raises.



What!  You mean we haven't since 2013?  Man...


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Apr 2016)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I must admit, I _am_ the poster boy for RCAF flying trades...I don't like to brag, but this is a recent picture of me on deployment.  Eat your hearts out.  I am sportin' my 'callsign' nametag on my chest rig...


I know rigger belts have a whole lot of tensile strength, but that dude is endanger of creating a muffin top claymore. Probably explode sending skittles everywhere.


----------



## dapaterson (7 Apr 2016)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> This would imply that we have been getting raises.



Treasury Board likes to handle everything at once, so until the Public Service unions reach an agreement, I don't expect to see anything for the military.  But once that does happen, I'm pretty sure that the folks in Compensation and Benefits will burn midnight oil to get the increase approved.

Indeed, I would not be surprised if they've already done most of the work, and are only waiting to plug numbers into formulas to finish off the documentation needed to get the approvals for an increase.


But that's neither here nor there.  BZ to the crew of HMCS Summerside.


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Apr 2016)

The Pay folks are already busy trying to track down the SDA during refit issues....I've heard good things about people getting some $$ with this past month's pay, so there ARE files being processed.  

My understanding is that the sailors on the ships NOW were getting done first then the team was going to move on to the folks who were no longer on the ships, and perhaps there was going to be a 'fix the easy ones first' attitude taken (rumor only) and deal with the 'short time' folks first before getting to us grumpy old guys.  I'm fine with that.  Get the sailors in the fleet cared for first.

As for pay-raises, well, honestly, every time they've done one, the money has arrived in my pay quickly enough.  I'm not too worried about it.  

Pay freezes?  Rumors....wouldn't surprise me, but at this point just rumors.

Ships going on Operations and nailing druggies for HUNDREDS OF KILOS OF DRUGS?  

H$!! YEAH!!!!  Well done boys!  Welcome home, enjoy the break and glad to see that their hard training paid off last year to get 'em deployed on OPS.

NS


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Apr 2016)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Yup, the same goes for the RCAF for the most part.  SAR and CF-18 demo and the like make it into the news, FB and all that jazz.  The other stuff...not so much.  There are 3rd tour types coming out of OP IMPACT already and none of that makes the news.  What some celebrity bimbo or mimbo was wearing at some stupid event certainly is "newsworthy" though.



EITS you know society has been dumbed down. That's why Beyoncé et al are better known than our PM is, despite his selfie fetish.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Apr 2016)

He must be close by now though!!!   >


----------

